# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة رأس السنة الهجرية

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم *ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
كل عام وإنتم بخير ايام قليلة وسنحتفل برأس السنة الهجري 1435
 وهو أول  ايام شهر محرم بداية السنة الهجرية, ورأس السنة الاسلامية هو الاحتفال  بهجرة سيدنا محمد صلَّ الله عليه وسلم من مكه الى المدينة المنورة    
وبهده المناسبة   أتوجه إلى جميع أعضاء المنتدى ومشرفيه وإدارته وزواره بأغلى التبريكات وأصدق الأمنيات
جعلها الله سنة مباركة علينا وبالتقدم والإزدهار لأمتنا العربية والإسلامية
أعادها الله على الجميع باليمن والبركات وكل عام و أنتم بألف خير وإلى الله أقرب

----------


## mohamed73

كل عام وانتم الى الله أقرب

----------


## gsm_bouali

كل عام وأنتم بخير   جميع أعضاء المنتدى   ومشرفيه وإدارته وزواره  وكل المسلمين والأمة العربية جمعاء

----------


## = Mr Oka@GsM =

كل عام وأنتم بخير  
وكل عام والمسلمين والأمة العربية بخير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

حقق الله أمانيكم ويسر أمركم وكل سنة والأمة الاسلامية بأمان عام هجرى سعيد ان شاء الله

----------


## seffari

كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------

